# Teich fast zugewachsen, wer weiss rat???



## killer (18. Apr. 2008)

Hallo allesamt, 

bin neu hier und bitte euch um euren rat.

Habe mir letzten Sommer ein Haus mit Gartenteich gekauft. 

Bedingt dadurch dass das gekaufte Objekt etwas älter ist und ich sehr viel am haus habe arbeiten müssen, ist der Garten und damit auch der Teich zu kurz gekommen.
Im Haus haben vorher ein Älteres Ehepaar gewohnt welche wohl zum Schluss nicht mehr die nötige Kraft gehabt haben den Teich zu pflegen... 

Nun zu meiner Frage:
Im Anhang habe ich (versucht) Bilder meines Teiches Hochzuladen.
Der Teich ist ca. 2m breit und ca. 4m lang.
Ca. 2 Meter in der Länge sind relativ Flach (20-40cm), die anderen ca. 2 m geht es bis ca.
80-90 cm tiefe.
In den Flachen Regionen gibt es __ Schilf und einen Wasserrassen. 
Dieser ist bis auf die Folie zugewachsen. Eine Schicht aus ca. 20-40 cm Rassen Wurzeln und Schlamm. (Bedingt wohl dadurch das die vor Besitzer schon älter wahren und wohl seit Jahren nicht mehr die Kraft gehabt habe am Teich zu arbeiten, hat sich mit der Zeit oben am Grass Erde angesammelt.

Denn Teich nun Sauberzubekommen hat sich nun schwieriger darstellt als ich gedacht habe.:? 
Zuerst bin ich mit einer einfachen Gartenschere beigegangen, keine Chance, kein durchkommen. Dann habe ich es mit einem Langen Brotmesser Probiert, geht schon etwas besser aber man komm einfach nicht richtig voran. Außerdem muss man immer aufpassen dass man nicht in die Folie schneidet. 
Mit einer Axt bekommt man es oben relativ gut aufgespalten, allerdings habe ich schiss tief zu schlagen und so die Folie zu beschädigen.
Auch mit der Motorsäge habe ich es Probiert, geht auch sehr gut aber wiederum Angst zu tief zu gehen. Habe Auch versuch 3Eckige Klötze Runterzuschieben um die Wurzeln von der Folie anzuheben. Diese aber sind sooo elastisch das die Klötze zwar zwischen Folie und Wurzeln gehet aber die Wurzel nicht wirklich anhebt.


Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich den mist am besten rausbekomme ohne die Folie zu beschädigen???

Im Voraus vielen dank und gruß an alle...


----------



## chrisgruebl (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich fast zugewachsen, wer weiss rat???*

Servus ?



> Zuerst bin ich mit einer einfachen Gartenschere beigegangen, keine Chance, kein durchkommen. Dann habe ich es mit einem Langen Brotmesser Probiert



Ein wenig Wasser ablassen und eine Astschere nehmen (Gartenschere, nur in groß...), mit der sollten bis zu 4 cm dicke Wurzeln kein Problem sein.


----------



## Frank (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich fast zugewachsen, wer weiss rat???*

Hallo killer ... was für ein Name für einen Teichbesitzer  

erstmal herzlich :Willkommen2  bei uns im Club. 

Zur Frage:
*Auf keinen Fall mit einer Motorsäge, auf keinen Fall mit einer Axt.*
Wie du schon selbst schreibst, ist die Gefahr sehr groß, die Folie damit zu beschädigen und es nicht mal zu merken - zumindest jetzt.

Ich denke hier ist der Spruch - _Mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen_ - sehr zutreffend.
Für diese Arbeit brauchst du Geduld, wie bei fast allen Dingen, die den Gartenteich betreffen.
Bei vorsichtiger Anwendung erweist sich vllt. auch das Sägeblatt einer Metallhandsäge als hilfreich.  
Aber wie gesagt, alles was mit scharfen Kanten und spitzen Ecken ausgestattet ist bedarf besonders vorsichtiger Handhabung im Teich.

Lass die abgeschnittenen Pflanzen noch eine gewisse Zeit am Teichrand liegen, damit die kleinen Wasserlebewesen eine Chance bekommen, zurück in ihr Element zu gelangen.

Vllt. kannst du ja mal ein oder zwei Fotos vom deinem "Sorgenkind" hier einstellen.

Weiterhin noch viel Spaß bei uns.


----------



## killer (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich fast zugewachsen, wer weiss rat???*

Hallo allesamt,

danke ertsmal für eure Antworten...

@chrisgruebl
Das Wasser habe ich fast komplet rausgepumpt.
Das Problem sind nicht die dicken Äste im Teich sondern der dichte Dchungel aus Rassenwurzeln, übersäht mit kleinen Steinen und viel viel Erde. 
Das mit der Astschere werde ich mal Probieren, gleich morgen.
Heute wollte ich zwar ran, aber meine Frau wollte unbedingt heute eine Kreuterschnecke anlegen, der Ganze Tag ging dafür drauf...

@Frank

Mit dem Brotmesser besser als mit dem Sägeblat.
Brotmesser ist halt schärfer. Das mit den Fotos habe ich gestern Probiert, meines erachtens hätten auch drei Fotos dabei sein sollen...
Ich Probiere es jetzt noch mal.
Es sind aber Handybilder, also nicht über die Qualität aufregen...
Danke und Gruß
Killer


Ps. Coller Name was???


----------



## Annett (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Teich fast zugewachsen, wer weiss rat???*

Hallo,

wenn ich mir den Randbereich so anschaue, und den Ärger, den Dir das Ganze macht.... 

Ich würde überlegen evtl. neu zu bauen, sodass Du auch zu einem gescheiten (flachen) Uferbereich kommst. Die meisten attraktiven  Pflanzen gibt es für den Sumpf- bis Flachwasserbereich. 
Schwarze PVC-Folie kostet je nach Anbieter ab 4-5 Euro/m².... evtl. ist es eine Überlegung wert?!

Kannst Du mal eine Skizze des Teiches (Draufsicht) mit eingezeichneten Wassertiefen machen?


----------

